# Moving to Nova Scotia



## Keepeau (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi - I live in London England with my husband and baby daughter. I am a Canadian citizen so can return any time and we are seriously considering a move to Canada for the good life... London's no place for a family. I have heard excellent things about Nova Scotia and we have a trip planned in 3 weeks to have a good look around. Back up plan in Toronto as we will probably find work there. 

If I have any questions they are probably these:

1. My husband is a chartered surveyor specialising in commercial property and could he find work in Halifax? 
2. What is the weather like in Halifax, how hot/cold does it get?
3. What is the quality of life like in Toronto? I don't want to move from one huge city to another and encounter the very problems I am keen to leave behind... 

I guess these are pretty specific questions which we'll be able to answer once we get out there next month but any feedback would be very gratefully received!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Keepeau said:


> Hi - I live in London England with my husband and baby daughter. I am a Canadian citizen so can return any time and we are seriously considering a move to Canada for the good life... London's no place for a family. I have heard excellent things about Nova Scotia and we have a trip planned in 3 weeks to have a good look around. Back up plan in Toronto as we will probably find work there.
> 
> If I have any questions they are probably these:
> 
> ...


1) I'm sure such professions exist in NS but more commercial building in Toronto.
2) Cold winters and good Spring/Summer/Fall. When I say cold I mean very cold for at least 5 months with the occasional respite.
3) What problems do you experience at present? Toronto, or GTA as it's known now, has close to 6 million people including conurbation. It covers a large land mass and unless one lives in the city proper a car is necessary to get around. While not as big as London, it is still a big city.

Nova Scotia is totally different than life in Toronto. With a total population of under 1 million everything is on a much smaller scale. I have read many posts on another website which suggest to me that Brits who move there are delighted with their lifestyle. If you have always lived in London you would certainly experience culture shock but perhaps that's what you're seeking. If you have any specific questions I will be happy to answer for you, to the best of my ability.


----------



## Keepeau (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks so much! I appreciate all your comments. I guess I won't really know more till we get there. 

One other question: 

If we end up in Toronto, are there any particular suburbs you would recommend? 

Thanks Auld Yin!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Keepeau said:


> Thanks so much! I appreciate all your comments. I guess I won't really know more till we get there.
> 
> One other question:
> 
> ...


Here's a couple of websites I've come across that may give you some insight into Toronto (the GTA).

watch-us-emigrate: Canada
boldts.net - Toronto

I think the boldts site is particularly good as it provides pictorial views of many areas of the city and surrounding areas. The suburbs surrounding Toronto (dormitory communities) have, on the whole, newer type housing and include from west to east Oakville, Mississauga, Richmond Hill, Aurora, Pickering, Ajax, Whitby, Oshawa. There is a train/bus transit system linking these towns to downtown Toronto.
Please, when you complete your reccie, post and let us all know how it went and what your impressions/thoughts are. We would all be interested.
In the meantime, much good luck. If/when you're in the Toronto area I'd be happy to give you any help you may need. If you PM me I will give you my 'phone number.


----------

